# Proyecto: Edificio Parque Plaza



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Nuevo proyecto de Colliers International cerca al casi finalizado Nacional* 

Plano de Ubicación: Cdra. 2 de calle Amador Merino Reyna 
( Sobre actual Playa de estacionamiento Los Portales)









*Elevacion* 









*Vistas*


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

mas construcciones para este a~o ke bien


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

¿El edificio va a ser de 12 pisos, no? Esa zona se está poniendo muy bonita, con unos edificios muy modernos. Buen dato, Filter!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tenía la esperanza de que el edificio Targa se completara de acuerdo a este render:









Parece que ya no será así. Sin embargo, el edificio proyectado también está muy bueno, así que, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no es para tanto, podría haber sido mejor y más alto


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bonito el edificio, me gusto la foto donde se ve el cayendo y la gente ahi cerquita. Me imagino que ayuda a relajarse ya que el ambiente se llena con el sonido del agua.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

me gusta el diseño; el detalle del agua lo hace bastante particular.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Buen render y como siempre excelente informaciòn Filter, muy propia del foro. Estos temas de arquitectura no abundan.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

no me gusta para nada!!! quizas su interior si pero por que siempre tienen que construir un edificio pegado al otro??????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

tiene un diseño muy cuadrado...pero interesante.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

se va a parecer al edificio pacharaco que se encuentra al lado del icpna en la marina san miguel


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Yo viví varios años a 2 cuadras de allí*

Antes de mudarme a Miraflores,viví en un apartamento en Paseo Parodi y Amador Merino Reyna (Los Rosales) y conoczco perfectamente la zona...bueno,por lo menos,como era en ésa época... El parque quedó muy bonito cuando remodelaron el monumento y pusieron "el paseíto con bancas"...durante toda la década del 70,ese parque era "bien pacharaco"..oscuro,con matorrales... parejitas teniendo sexo a las 9 de la noche .... y todo el contorno del parque eran casas,apenas había un edificio de 3 pisos en Las Orquideas y luego hicieron el edificio en Andrés Reyes esquina Las Camelias... en la otra esquina está la pequeña iglesia de las Siervas de María (donde todo el barrio vá a la misa dominical).... las casas de Las Camelias eran muy bonitas,espero que no las hayan demolido y en esta cuadra donde van a hacer el Plaza,hasta la mitad,las casas eran bonitas pero nada especial.. hacia la mitad yendo a Las Orquideas,habían unas casas más bonitas de arquitectura (en la de la esquina vivió la familia Lindley,los dueños de la embotelladora y donde hubo un crimen famoso en los 60s.). 
Tengo entendido que junto a este edificio ya existe otro como de 4 pisos... me parece muy acertado que todo el contorno del parque se rodee de éstos edificios... El parque está apenas a una cuadra de la Javier Prado Este.
Dodi


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me encanta el disenho del ingreso, buen tratamiento de un simple cubo, que bien se ve el interior del edificio en el ultimo render....


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bien !! ,, al igual que a muchos me gusto la caida de agua en lo que parece el lobby del edificio !!!


----------

